# New to the board



## Lift-on (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello.  I'm new here but not to the game. Hope to use this board to learn and meet experienced peeps.  I'm 25yo 205lb 5'8".  Hope all is going well for u this new year.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2014)

Lift-on, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome mane


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## sneedham (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome, Lift-on!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Anarchy (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Ill b posting a complete log once my goodys get in. Really enjoying this board.


----------



## benjaminreynolds (Jan 9, 2014)

Just joined in as well. 28yrs old. Quite similar to Lift_on's weight. I'm a youth softball coach teaching hitting drills mainly. Will post my initial stats in a few days.


----------

